# Design help



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have a 8x6 Red Rose loft I built that I've dedicated to my YB's. Divided it into two sections to keep them seperate by age for now. I want to add on room for a breeders section and section or sections for OB's next year. Maybe I could also add a storage area. Anyone have suggestions as to size and number of sections especially if I fly a widowhood system.


----------

